# Logitech harmony one



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Does any one use a Logitech Harmony One on their Premiere xl? If you have you had problems with certain commands?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I used both my Harmony Ones last night for a little while. But I was only using the basic commands. List, TiVo, play, pause, up, down, left, right, skip, clear, etc.

But I did not have any issues with the commmands I used. Are there supposed to be issues with certain commands? I can give them a try if there are specific ones with issues.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I am having problems getting out Tivo central back to live. I have to unplug the tivo before it it will work again. I am going to run the Logitech install program again.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

The Premiere isn't in the Harmony database, right? So there's no "zoom" function?

I have a Harmony 880 that I use to turning out and setting to correct inputs, but I like the Tivo peanut for operating the Premiere.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Time to start building the database. You can teach your remote the 'zoom' function.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry for the trouble. I just redid the buttons and now it seems like it fixed.


----------



## mae (Dec 10, 2001)

caddyroger said:


> Does any one use a Logitech Harmony One on their Premiere xl? If you have you had problems with certain commands?


I have found 2 issues with my Harmony used with an HD. These are posted in the bug thread.

The first is the exit command that goes back to the Series One. It locks the machine if used to exit TiVo Central in HD. It works fine in the SD mode. TiVo's theory is the IR info is in the legacy code but not the new code. The work around is to set the exit key to "Live TV" in the Harmony s/w.

The second is that using the old List command (again going back to the S1 remote) in HD menu mode brings up the SD Now Playing List, not the HD My Shows. That is available through TiVo Central. I haven't found a work around other than that but I would guess a macro of TiVo and select would do it.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Does the Harmony have an IR code to put the Premiere in standby mode? I would like to activate this when turning everything off to turn off the front lights.


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

I haven't tried my Harmony 900 with the TiVo Premiere yet because I need to reprogram it with a non-zero address, but with the S3 I just told the Harmony software to not leave the TiVo powered up when leaving the activity. The Power toggle simply puts the TiVo in standby.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

Logitech have now added the TiVo Series 4 to there Remote Database it seems, add the Tivo as a PVR / TIVO / TCD-748000 (model number) 

HTH

OK, I tried this and got a message from the Harmony software to the effect of "the tivo premiere cannot change channels" and was unable to add it to the new 'watch tv' activity (update below)


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

mae said:


> I have found 2 issues with my Harmony used with an HD. These are posted in the bug thread.
> 
> The first is the exit command that goes back to the Series One. It locks the machine if used to exit TiVo Central in HD. It works fine in the SD mode. TiVo's theory is the IR info is in the legacy code but not the new code. The work around is to set the exit key to "Live TV" in the Harmony s/w.
> 
> The second is that using the old List command (again going back to the S1 remote) in HD menu mode brings up the SD Now Playing List, not the HD My Shows. That is available through TiVo Central. I haven't found a work around other than that but I would guess a macro of TiVo and select would do it.


Guess I'll be sticking to the SD menu for a while more. At least the SD menu flies compared with my Tivo HD, and there is no delay for audio to come in on 30 sec skip.

BTW, is Zoom just the same as the old Aspect button, or does it do anything else? I see that you use Zoom in the HD menu to go back to TV. When I use the new glo remote with Zoom button on my TivoHD, it just changes the aspect ratio.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

Update: when adding the "Watch TV" activity, choose Add Activity, then "Watch TV" then choose the 2nd option (non tivo dvr) and it will let you add the series 4 to the activity list. Seems Logitech havent yet recognised the Series 4 fully as a TIVO device.


----------



## Terbor (Jan 26, 2009)

I have an 890 and I was able to create an activity with the Premiere by going to the device page and selecting the option to add the device to an activity. I could never create an activity directly that properly recognized that the new box could change channels.


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

DaveWhittle said:


> Does the Harmony have an IR code to put the Premiere in standby mode? I would like to activate this when turning everything off to turn off the front lights.





RoundTuit said:


> I haven't tried my Harmony 900 with the TiVo Premiere yet because I need to reprogram it with a non-zero address, but with the S3 I just told the Harmony software to not leave the TiVo powered up when leaving the activity. The Power toggle simply puts the TiVo in standby.


Well, it is a week later and I am completely wrapped around the axle. If you hear a bang, it is my head exploding.

I wanted to program my Premiere to operate like I currently have my S3 programmed  i.e., to enter standby mode when I quit the Watch TiVo activity. Finding a decent database for the Premiere was problematic. At first the Harmony website did not recognize TCD-748000, then it did but did not recognize it as being a TiVo. Also, over a period of a few days or even a few hours, the database seemed to change. There were always missing commands (even old timers such as LiveTV) which I filled in by learning them, and often there were weird inconsistencies. For example, at one point A, C and D were defined, but not B. Later, Yellow and Green were defined but not Red or Blue. Perhaps I happen to catch it when Logitech was messing with the database, I dont know.

Once I discovered I needed to select the DVR or PVR other than TiVo option, I had a little more success. Without that option, it would not allow you to select which device to use and defaulted the remote address to 0. However, no matter what I did, I could never get the Menu (TiVo) and Exit (LiveTV) buttons to work  they always used a 0 address even though all the other buttons used the correct address  in my case 1.

Tonight I threw in the towel and decided to use a more mature database entry. I started with TCD-658000 (TiVo HD XL) because I felt it was most similar to the Premiere XL, and had nearly total success except for getting standby mode to work properly. When exiting the activity a command is sent to and received by the Premiere XL, but it does not enter standby mode. Rather it behaves as if the TiVo button was pushed  i.e., if I am watching live TV at the time, TiVo Central is entered. If already in TiVo Central, My Shows is entered.

Since my S3 works perfectly, I redefined the Premiere XL as a TCD-648250B and reprogrammed the activity using this device. The same result was achieved. However, it was not that long ago that I first setup my Harmony 900, so I can remember exactly how I did it. I followed the same steps and received the same dialog as before.

Just for the fun of it, I swapped the remote addresses of my S3 and Premiere XL as well as the physical inputs on my AVR, and then used the Watch S3 activity to control the Premiere XL, and vice versa. The result was what you might expect  the Premiere worked perfectly and the S3 failed to go into standby mode.

Although the two activities appear identical in all respects, obviously they are not. The Harmony software was version 7.5 when I set up the S3, and it is now 7.7. Also, the database may have been corrupted in the mean time. I guess it is time to contact Logitech customer support because I am out of ideas.

Sorry for rambling on and getting nowhere. I just thought if someone else is trying to jump through the same hoops I am, maybe they have some thoughts about what to do next.


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

I just had a Eureka moment.

It was becoming pretty clear that the database I was using was corrupted or changed in some manner between the time I defined the TiVo S3 device and when I received my Premiere XL. Just looking at the device settings I can see that some buttons have been removed and some added. There is a PowerToggle button in each, but there is no way (I know of) to tell if the coding is the same. I suspect not.

It suddenly dawned on me that I have a Harmony One setup for my wifes S3 that has similar programming, and that I could use that to teach the Harmony 900 what the correct PowerToggle should be.

I tried that and it almost works. Now when I quit the Watch TiVo activity for the Premiere XL, the TiVo enters standby mode as it should. The only problem now is that the PowerToggle command is sent with remote address 0, so it is received by both TiVo units. Since it is a toggle, it puts one in standby and wakes up the other, which I dont want.

Now, I know there is no earth-shaking reason that I need to put either unit in standby, but this has created a barrier for me and I am determined to get around it, over it, under it or through it. Is there any way to change the remote address for a single command? I tried using the Confirm infrared commands option, but it started asking me to enter buttons that are not even close to a TiVo, so I bailed out.


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

If you stumble around long enough, you will eventually find the exit from the maze.

Dont ask me why this works because I couldnt begin to tell you, but this is what I did. I went back and tried configuring a TCD-658000 (TiVo HD XL) device and got the same results I did the first time  no surprise there. However, I then went back into the device settings menu and selected Set up this device based on a similar device option. I wandered around in there a little while and was eventually presented with a list of similar devices. I chose TCD-748000 (TiVo Premiere XL) and presto-change-o, it now works the way I would expect it to work. Both the S3 and the Premiere XL go into standby and awake as they should using the associated activities.

However, I seemed to have lost the ChannelPrev button for no apparent reason. Go figure!

For those that are wondering why I didnt start with TCD-748000 in the first place, I did. That is the most logical choice and one of the first I tried (once it was in the database). However, for some reason the Harmony software does not recognize it as being in the TiVo family, and you have to choose the Watch TV (DVR or PVR other than TiVo) option when using it in a multi-TiVo environment. This led to other problems where I could not get the Menu (TiVo) and Exit (ListTV) buttons to use the correct remote address. I chalk that up to the Harmony software not recognizing it as a TiVo even though it does recognize it as a similar device.

I apologize for monopolizing this thread momentarily. As you can see, I have been hanging around this forum for a while, but I have kept relatively quiet. I promise I will return to my cave shortly.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

@RoundTuit: no apologies needed! That's what these forums are for  I read all your posts and I learned from it. Tx 4 sharing


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I set my Harmonies up a long time ago, and when I switched to the H1 I just carried the programming over.

When I set mine up, I had to call technical support and tell them I wanted this tiVo on remote code 3, this TiVo on remote code 4, etc. At that time that was the only way to program the separate codes without having the Harmony learn them. I have no idea what they do now.


----------



## Sam Lowry (Oct 17, 2002)

Did anybody get the Clear button to work on the Harmony for the Premiere? I tried manually adding it, but no good. It worked for my S2.


----------



## Terbor (Jan 26, 2009)

Sam Lowry said:


> Did anybody get the Clear button to work on the Harmony for the Premiere? I tried manually adding it, but no good. It worked for my S2.


I did a "Learn IR" on my Harmony 890 and that worked.


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> When I set mine up, I had to call technical support and tell them I wanted this tiVo on remote code 3, this TiVo on remote code 4, etc. At that time that was the only way to program the separate codes without having the Harmony learn them. I have no idea what they do now.


I was able to get everything working without calling customer support, but maybe I would have been better off calling. However, I am one of those people who dread CS and rather figure it out on my own, sometimes to my detriment.

As you said, early on this was the only option, but now the software can learn the address when you initially set up a device. This most likely happens when the software asks you to enter a couple of commands so it can use this information to find the best database file for your device.

You can also change the remote address after setting up the device by using the confirm infrared command option. This worked for my S3, but when I tried to change the address I originally used for the S4 the software found a database file it thought was better, but it turned out to be much worse and I had all kinds of issues. I ended up deleting the activity/device and started over.

I would like to know more about how the database is managed and updated because I swear it was changing as I was trying to program my remote. Since I have never had any problems setting up the remote for my S3s, I began using that model number for the S4, and I defined, deleted and redefined the S4 device several times. At one point the software started prompting me to enter odd commands that were different from the normal ones (i.e., PowerToggle, DirectionUp and Select) and I ended up with a set of commands that looked like they were for an AV receiver. That is when I switched back to the HD XL to use as a basis for the S4.



Sam Lowry said:


> Did anybody get the Clear button to work on the Harmony for the Premiere? I tried manually adding it, but no good. It worked for my S2.


I wasn't aware there was a problem with the Clear button, but it works for me and I didn't have to add it.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

RoundTuit said:


> ...I would like to know more about how the database is managed and updated because I swear it was changing as I was trying to program my remote...


My guess is that when a user enters a model number, it takes what's in the database and applies it to the remote (software). After updating the remote, anything "learned" is sent back to the database (via the software) to be applied to that model number. I'm sure this would all be fine if everyone used remote address "0", with no deviations between the remote codes were ever introduced.

However, I use different remote addresses to control my TiVos, so inputing model TCD-746320 (for example) as the model won't necessarily work for me. My TiVo's remote address 9 "Live TV" has to be different than a "standard" TiVo's remote address 0 "Live TV". When I go through the Harmony software and "learn" my address 9 commands, I get the same thing where the model it selects for me is horribly inappropriate.

What I want to do as an experiment (if I have a couple of hours to burn) is start from scratch, and make new models named "TCD-746320-*RA*1" through "TCD-746320-*RA*9", to represent *R*emote *A*ddresses 1-9. That way, if after "learning" a new command, it finds all of the appropriate codes for that address, and new users with non-0 address could find the appropriate codes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It seemed easier when I did it. I just added the several TiVos, and technical support just made them the remote code I requested. No learning was required. And technical support called you back, even on Sunday. I don't know if that is still the case though. When I set up my Harmony remotes for TiVos, it was before Logitech bought Harmony.
I've just carried over those TiVos in the programming everytime I get a new Harmony remote.


----------



## Sam Lowry (Oct 17, 2002)

OK. I re-did the Clear button, and now it's working. One other question... I noticed that when I hit power off for my system (which is the TV and receiver), it is turning off the green light on the Tivo. Is that normal/correct?

Thanks.


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

Sam Lowry said:


> OK. I re-did the Clear button, and now it's working. One other question... I noticed that when I hit power off for my system (which is the TV and receiver), it is turning off the green light on the Tivo. Is that normal/correct?


When you say "hit power off for my system" I assume you mean powering off using the Harmony remote, and not a switched AC outlet on your AVR or power strip, or using HDMI power control.

That being the case, when you configured the TiVo device there should have been a step where you were asked if you wanted to power off your device when it was not in use. If you select that option, a PowerToggle command should be sent to the TiVo when you exit an activity (i.e., power off). However, the TiVo does not actually power off, but rather goes into standby mode. I have not seen an official explanation of standby mode (perhaps I would if I RTFM), but apparently all it does is disable the display (i.e., the LEDs on the Premiere) and turn off the video and audio outputs. I was hoping it would spin down the hard drive to save power, but I don't think that is the case.

The TiVo will continue to perform its normal functions while in standby, and in particular, will record and transfer shows. However, it gives no external indication that it is doing so, so be careful when removing AC power from the TiVo because you might interrupt a recording. The S3 will light the record or transfer LEDs as appropriate, but it will not display text on the OLED screen when in standby. Personally, I wish there was an option for the S4 to enable the record and transfer LEDs when in standby.

BTW, I don't know what is going on that required you to relearn the Clear button. In my case, I had to relearn ChannelPrev. The remote was sending a command because I could see the amber LED flash, but I could not observe any other noticable response.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

RoundTuit said:


> ......... Personally, I wish there was an option for the S4 to enable the record and transfer LEDs when in standby.
> 
> ...............


If you need that, the solution is simple. You don't put it in standby.


----------



## RoundTuit (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, I know. That has already been debated. Maybe I should reword it....

I wish the TiVo had a standby mode that is actually useful and more conservative in its utilization of resources while in standby mode. The shows I watch and record typically fall within a 6-hour time slot, so it seems wasteful that the TiVo sits there using the same amount of resources during the other 18 hours of each day. I can at least pretend the TiVo was better at doing this, and maybe someday the software will be improved.


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

mae said:


> I have found 2 issues with my Harmony used with an HD. These are posted in the bug thread.
> 
> The first is the exit command that goes back to the Series One. It locks the machine if used to exit TiVo Central in HD. It works fine in the SD mode. TiVo's theory is the IR info is in the legacy code but not the new code. The work around is to set the exit key to "Live TV" in the Harmony s/w.
> 
> The second is that using the old List command (again going back to the S1 remote) in HD menu mode brings up the SD Now Playing List, not the HD My Shows. That is available through TiVo Central. I haven't found a work around other than that but I would guess a macro of TiVo and select would do it.


Ah yeah, that's what I experienced. Who would of thought it was harmony one, here I thought it was tivo's fault. Wait, who's fault is it?


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

We have a fix for the EXIT button lockup, and it will be in the next release. (No date yet.)

--Margret


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

still no official Premiere data in the database? It's been 3 weeks.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

b_scott said:


> still no official Premiere data in the database? It's been 3 weeks.


Are you using the correct model number?


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> Are you using the correct model number?


746320 (or 748320)

It still asks if it's a Tivo or ReplayTV. Means it doesn't know.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

b_scott said:


> 746320 (or 748320)
> 
> It still asks if it's a Tivo or ReplayTV. Means it doesn't know.


Are you not including the "TCD" portion of the model number? Also, the XL model is TCD-748000, not TCD-748320. The last 3 numbers indicate harddrive size (320GB or 1000GB).


----------



## cranbers (Apr 2, 2010)

I resetup my harmony one. There is a setup now for the premiere model number, I typed the model number exactly and there was an exact match.

It gave you the ABC letters on the touch interface. But no tivo or live tv buttons or thumb up/thumb down. So that was frustrating.

I had those butons learned manually, and assigned them both on the touch screen and a few of the actual buttons. Live tv was go back button (half circle with the arrow sense that seems to be all you can use to get back to a video full screen in hd menu) Up down buttons were assigned thumb up thumb down (not on directional pad) Everything else database is default setup.

Now that its setup right it seems to be good. I actually haven't had any additional problems I tested it pretty hard, no unresponsive select buttons in the HD menu. The whole press left button brings you into the screen, and you're stuck. Hasn't happened since I updated the remote. I was originally using it from the series 3 codes. No clue why that would make a difference but whatever works.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

orangeboy said:


> Are you not including the "TCD" portion of the model number? Also, the XL model is TCD-748000, not TCD-748320. The last 3 numbers indicate harddrive size (320GB or 1000GB).


Yeah, I actually put in TCD-748000 first, same thing. So I tried other numbers. They're all the same so it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## masdoggydogg (Dec 16, 2003)

I'm having problems with the UP direction arrow. I set my Harmony up last night and it worked ok; however, when I press UP on the Harmony, it does a SELECT. I even did a manual override and taught the remote the UP button, and it had the same problem...the other directions work fine. Very strange. =P


----------



## angelobanjo (Nov 27, 2005)

Anyone finally get a good set of button mapping for a premiere? I've tried the TCD-748000 under PVR>TiVo and still get power toggle questions and whether or not it's a Replay or Tivo unit. No page up or page down options and the a,b,c, d buttons are not in there either.

Something is not right with the database.

Angelo


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

angelobanjo said:


> Anyone finally get a good set of button mapping for a premiere? I've tried the TCD-748000 under PVR>TiVo and still get power toggle questions and whether or not it's a Replay or Tivo unit. No page up or page down options and the a,b,c, d buttons are not in there either.
> 
> Something is not right with the database.
> 
> Angelo


I just entered "premiere' for the model and selected "no" when it asked if I had the original remote.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

angelobanjo said:


> Anyone finally get a good set of button mapping for a premiere? I've tried the TCD-748000 under PVR>TiVo and still get power toggle questions and whether or not it's a Replay or Tivo unit. No page up or page down options and the a,b,c, d buttons are not in there either.
> 
> Something is not right with the database.
> 
> Angelo


Juts have it learn those few buttons. I never got around to adding them to my Harmony Ones since I have usually been using the TiVo BT remotes for controlling the TiVo instead of my Harmony Ones.


----------



## Ian (Mar 7, 2000)

Hi-

I just went from an HD XL to a Premiere Elite... and yeah, I was annoyed because the "list" feature was gone...

So here's what I did... I added a new device for the Premiere, AND left the device for the HD XL.

My "watch tv" activity is mapped to the Premiere, except for one thing - the "list" button calls the "HD XL" and calls the "list" action for that device.

Works perfectly!

-Ian


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

Ian said:


> Hi-
> 
> I just went from an HD XL to a Premiere Elite... and yeah, I was annoyed because the "list" feature was gone...
> 
> ...


I found online how to add the list button manually. So i added it with both Remote code 1 and 2. ill see if i can find the link.

So i just used the premiere and then added the list button via the website.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Ian said:


> Hi-
> 
> I just went from an HD XL to a Premiere Elite... and yeah, I was annoyed because the "list" feature was gone...
> 
> ...


You could have just kept the programming for the HD XL. Most of mine are still programmed from the boxes I had six or seven years ago. I just changed the name of them. So the list button has always been there for me to use with the Premiere. The few extra buttons the Premiere has can be learned. One day I'll get around to doing it. But I like using the BT remote better than my H1s for my TiVos.


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

Can some1 help me setup my H1 with the Premiere XL's ABCD buttons please?

I tried having the H1 learn the Glo Remote's ABCD buttons but it would just lock up my Harmony Desktop Software 7.7 thus having to reload the Harmony desktop software.

Any help would be appreciated! thanks!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They aren't in the Harmony database? That is one thing I have not done over the last couple of years. I never put those buttons in any of my Harmony remotes, and once I got my BT remotes I stopped using my Harmony Remotes with my TiVos.


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> They aren't in the Harmony database? That is one thing I have not done over the last couple of years. I never put those buttons in any of my Harmony remotes, and once I got my BT remotes I stopped using my Harmony Remotes with my TiVos.


No - they aren't


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

I manually "taught" my Harmony 880 the A/B/C/D buttons from the TiVo remote. It didn't jam up my Desktop software.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

works fine for me using "premiere" as the model number


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> works fine for me using "premiere" as the model number


Thanks cherry ghost! You said the magic setup word "premiere".
I think I saw it referenced above in spots but wasn't sure I could search for it in the Harmony Database.

Now I just did, & the remote came up with the ABCD buttons available for setup!
I had previously manually set it up using a different TiVo model # vs. the XL's model# of 78000 because the latter didn't come up in the setup database.

Thanks again!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

NoVa said:


> Thanks cherry ghost! You said the magic setup word "premiere".
> I think I saw it referenced above in spots but wasn't sure I could search for it in the Harmony Database.
> 
> Now I just did, & the remote came up with the ABCD buttons available for setup!
> ...


If you use the color names rather than ABCD in the command drop down, the colored dots will show on your screen rather the the letters. It only works for an Activity, not the individual device.


----------



## NoVa (Feb 26, 2006)

cherry ghost said:


> If you use the color names rather than ABCD in the command drop down, the colored dots will show on your screen rather the the letters. It only works for an Activity, not the individual device.


I had originally set it up with the database ABCD & nothing work.
So went back & use the colors like you said & everything is smooth as I would want it!

Thanks again!


----------

